# Free Tickets for Newark Motorhome Show



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

I have got 2 Adult & 2 Children tickets for the Newark Motorhome Show 24 & 25 March 2007. I am not going so anyone who wants these please PM me.

These tickets are for the Show - they do not include any Rally pitch, etc. Face value is total £12.

First person who sends a PM and a reply post on this forum gets these tickets.
I will contact them and request a SAE to cover postage and will post the tickets to them when I receive their SAE.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

freewheeler
you have pm
alan


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Lawson64, my address is on its way to you so you can send an SAE.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dom
recieved address, sae with pigeon on route :lol: :lol: 
thanks 
alan


----------

